# Non-toxic, edible bubbles for a bubble bath, ets - Does this exist?



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

What kind of soap/bubbles/dishsoap could I use to make safe, non-toxic bubbles for my DS to play in? I let him stand on a chair at the kitchen sink to play in the sink full of water and dishsoap which made bubbles like a bubble bath, but all he wanted to do was eat the bubbles! Yikes! So is he just too young for this activity or is there something "edible" / non-toxic I could use?


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

My Dd is the same! Thankfully we use Seventh Generation dish soap, even though it not to be eaten









For DD's bath we use Aubrey Organic baby stuff a long w/ Aura Cacia bath blends for kids..I know either are intended to be "eaten "
















I know for sure I stay away from California baby, things as they were using Parabens, not sure if they still are


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

If it were my son, I would hold off on that activity for a few months and try again. Either way, I would try to reinforce the behavior that I want to happen (bubbles are for our hands... not for our mouths).

I would also consider skipping the soap, but adding a couple plastic cups or bowls for him to scoop and pour the water with.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought some california baby bubbles at target.. I just looked at the bottle.. no parabens!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

BioKlean dish soap, even says it can be used for bubble bath on the package. Don't think I would want to eat it though.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

i just skipped the bubbles during the eating phase. instead i gave dd cups and other water toys.


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

Our problem isn't eatting the bubbles - it's drinking the bath water! No matter what type of toy he has in the tub, he manages to get water into his mouth with it. <sigh> So, he doesn't get bubble baths anymore. I wait until the end of his bath to wash him so he doesn't drink the water with the soaps/bubble solutions in it.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We use Dr. Bronner's unscented baby soap for bath time, and I looked at the ingredients--I think it was something like water, olive oil, coconut oil, jojoba oil, vitamin E, and citric acid. All basically things that are at best edible and at worst harmless. And you need very little of it to get sudsy, so if someone was going to drink bathwater or put bubbles in their mouth, they would get only a tiny bit of it anyway.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethan*sMom* 
Our problem isn't eatting the bubbles - it's drinking the bath water! No matter what type of toy he has in the tub, he manages to get water into his mouth with it. <sigh> So, he doesn't get bubble baths anymore. I wait until the end of his bath to wash him so he doesn't drink the water with the soaps/bubble solutions in it.

Same here. She's got enough cups and whatnot in there though that she doesn't mind the lack of soap-made bubbles. But she'll suck on a washcloth the whole time she's in the tub, and literally dunk her face in the water to drink, so I remind myself that the washcloth is "brushing" her teeth, and that there are worse things she could be ingesting (like HFCS or artifical preservatives) from foods we avoid than a little soap residue from an organic baby wash....

Plus, fresh urine is sterile.









Hehe. Sorry. Carry on...


----------



## karre (Mar 22, 2006)

we use california baby bubble bath and it does not have parabens. If you are using skin deep as a reference it must be out of date. I think it is fairly safe as far as soap goes. (we do dishes together and my boy eats bubbles too. I've honestly given up worrying about it. i figure the damage it does is fairly minimal and that a relaxed and fun sensory experience is worth it.) here is a link to ingrediants in california baby bubble bath (which says NON-toxic on it no parabens, no dea, sodium lauryl sulfate)

http://www.californiababy.com/light-happy-aromatherapy-bubble-bath-13-oz.html

I looked at the website and it does not list the ingrediants so i will:

Light and happy california baby bubble bath: purified water, decyl polyglucose, soapbark, yucca, calendula, aloe vera, rosewater, cactus, acacia, irish moss, vitamin e, phospholipds (coconut source), essential oil blend, polyaminopropyl biguanide.

Skin deep report on polyaminopropyl biguanide

skin deep report on decyl polyglucose

oh and the essential oils and i think those other plants were made with sustainable or organically grown ingrediants.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurabelle1317* 
What kind of soap/bubbles/dishsoap could I use to make safe, non-toxic bubbles for my DS to play in? I let him stand on a chair at the kitchen sink to play in the sink full of water and dishsoap which made bubbles like a bubble bath, but all he wanted to do was eat the bubbles! Yikes! So is he just too young for this activity or is there something "edible" / non-toxic I could use?

Practically speaking, they're all non-toxic if it's just a matter of eating the bubbles. Bubbles are almost entirely air, you're getting so little substance from them that any poisons would be extremely diluted. Drinking the wash water might be a different matter, although there'd still be considerable dilution at work.

If dish soaps were so toxic that swallowing the tiniest residue from them were significantly harmful, then you couldn't wash dishes with them!

To the extent you do swallow soap and suffer therefrom, the likeliest adverse effect would be diarrhea. But I'm sure we prevent far more cases of diarrhea from washing our utensils and hands with soap than we cause.

Robert


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Right, but in a child or babies case the intake per mass is a much higher ratio. Plus, their stomachs are not quite the same, diarrha is a leading cause of death for babies.

I think it isn't worth extreme worry for a small amount, but why not skip the danger all together? I like the pp's suggestions for alternates...

Also, I'd be interested in some handwashing links... most recent studies I've seen suggest that there are dangers in routine handwashing with anti-bac soaps... more dangers than benefits, leading to superbugs etc.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeKelly* 
Right, but in a child or babies case the intake per mass is a much higher ratio.

Not when you consider that their mouths are smaller too.

Quote:

Plus, their stomachs are not quite the same, diarrha is a leading cause of death for babies.
But that's diarrhea from chronic gastroenteritis by infectious causes, not occasional diarrhea from some upset like eating soap.

Robert


----------

